# exsessive hair falling out



## Brad3520 (Jan 25, 2009)

iv got a 2 year old blue nose pit and iv noticed shes been loosing alot of hair, you can grab clumps of hair out her at a time.. when you pet her you notice alot of hair falling out also..it doesnt seem like the normal shedding. Does any one have any ideas?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Does she have any bumps or redness?


----------



## Brad3520 (Jan 25, 2009)

it doesnt seem like she does....i did leave out about a week ago she and my moms dog got in a really bad fight...my dog got cut up a bit but nothing to serious...


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

post pics if you can, be more descriptive about when you noticed, is it getting worse? any environment/dietary changes lately?

if you put in enough info, there are tons of experienced people here who can help.
hope all is well.
Peace


----------



## Brad3520 (Jan 25, 2009)

I just noticed it today as I was peting her...she is still very active. And looks healthy it doesn't seem like she has been eating as much of her food as normal. No diet changes lately...I have recently started putting her in her cage during the day wen no one is home befor recently she hasn't been caged for at?east 6 months. Ill try and get some pics up tonight.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Brad3520 said:


> I just noticed it today as I was peting her...she is still very active. And looks healthy it doesn't seem like she has been eating as much of her food as normal. No diet changes lately...I have recently started putting her in her cage during the day wen no one is home befor recently she hasn't been caged for at?east 6 months. Ill try and get some pics up tonight.


let me introduce myself first off, my name is Oscar, I am a new member and first time APBT owner of a 6 month old blue *pet*bull.
so my advice comes with the deepest sincerity but lacks in experience, but i hope it helps.

Perhaps its stress from being put in a cage again. I would imagine her to get used to it and not be that stressed by it after she becomes acquainted once again.
but, ( big butt) hair loss cn be symptoms of so many deficiencies that i wouldnt take this opinion as gold. pics would help and get the more experienced members some idea.

why no caging for 6 months? a crate is your friend. ive certainly learned that. Nina goes to her crate on command, she doesnt see it as a negative thing, even though it also has a dual purpose for me apart from containment. ( punishment for certain behaviors). some might disagree about using a sleep/containment cage as a disciplinary tool, i have no problems with it though.

is your pit blue by any chance?


----------



## Brad3520 (Jan 25, 2009)

i stopped caging her becasue she for the longest time didnt get in any trouble and she got along with my moms dog just fine so she never really needed to go in her cage but yes the stress thing makes alot of sense bc we now no longer have my moms dog so it could be stress from the cage and not having her friend around any more idk? and yes she is a beautiful blue nose


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

First thing I think of is the time of year... All my dogs are blowing coat and my house is a mess of dog hair in the dog room. I swear I sweep a bag full a day out of there and granted I have 15 dogs they still are blowing coat really bad. When the seasons change some dogs will shed more than others and some times it may seem excessive. If you do not see any other signs of bad health or skin issues I would give your dog a bath with a good dog shampoo and bush them daily to loosen some of that hair. Get a good rubber brush that is all you need with an APBT is just a rubber curry brush it works great.
The fact you say your dog is not eating as much still does not worry me (at this point) because it depends on how much you are feeding. Dogs start to really mature at 2 years old and the food may just be too much for her. Also some dogs eat less when the weather gets warmer because they do not need as much food to stay warm and will slow down in hot weather. This does not happen to all dogs but some the season make a big difference in how much they eat.

The dog fight could have caused stress but your dog should be over it already.
If your dog looks fine then I am saying ti is the change of season, Like I said all my dogs are shedding like crazy and yes you could say it is excessive when I run my hand down the back and get clumps! 
Just to make sure I am not giving bad advice how much do you feed your dog per day?
How often do you feed your dog? once a day, twice a day, or free feed?
What food do you feed?


----------



## Brad3520 (Jan 25, 2009)

I feed her 2 cups in the morning and 2 at night I feed her iams large breed


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How much does your dog weigh? Pit bulls are not large breed dogs so i would take her off the large breed and Iams is not a great food. Basically you are paying for filler and a fancy name.

Each dog is different but you could just be feeding too much most dogs that are pit bull size do good on 3 cups a day but again each dog is different. I do have some that eat more but that is because they are high energy working dogs.
Iams is not a crappy food but you cold do a lot better for a cheaper price IMO than Iams. Also again the large breed food is not for APBT's unless your dog weighs in the 
100's.

My suggestion, cut back on the amount you are feeding but 1/2 and see if that helps I would say your feeding too much if your dog is not hungry at meal times.
You can add a fish pill to your dogs food daily to help with coat health just go buy fish oil pills for ppl (because it is cheaper and the same thing for dogs) you can get the 1,000 mg fish oil pills and give one a day and just toss it in the food. My dogs love them! Next you might want to change food, there are a ton of great foods out there. Here are the ingredients for Iams large breed.

Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Glucosamine), Ground Whole Grain Barley, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Potassium Chloride, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Caramel, Dicalcium Phosphate, Flax Meal, Choline Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Dried Chicken Cartilage (Natural source of Glucosamine), Calcium Carbonate, L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, DL-Methionine, L-Tryptophan, Citric Acid, Rosemary Extract.

Basically you are paying for fillers. If you don't mind spending the money feed a good food like Taste of the Wild you will have to feed less because the food contains more energy content and you will have a nice coat. It is also grain free and easy to digest.
I feed most of my dogs kirkland chicken and rice but my dogs tolerate a grain diet and it does not have a ton of fillers the other dogs eat taste of the wild and I love it.

Again I do not think Iams is a food that would cause bad coat health it is just not a great food. I still think your problem is seasonal and it will pass in a few weeks. Again bathe your dog and brush daily and it will clear up when the winter coat comes out.


----------



## Brad3520 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds good I will definatly switch her foodthanks a lot for the info


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

there is a great sticky thread with the words "food rating" if you search it you will find one of the best threads written in years. if you find it a bit overwhelming you can read links such as this:
The Best Dry Dog Foods

... definitely get off of Iams, in my opinion, there are dozens of great dry dog foods and I promise you, ypu will end up saving money from going to a vet if you feed them the better quality stuff.

performanceknls is pretty much mastered, id take her advice as golden, i was hoping she would come across this thread and drop a few pearls. ive been checking up on it myself, hoping you'd get some great advice, looks like you did. good luck and keep us posted.


----------

